# May Rallies.



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just in case anyone is looking for somewhere to go in May, we have a rally almost every weekend.

It's a good chance to put faces to the people we chat to on here. They are very informal affairs, if you want to join in with any get-togethers you are very welcome, if you want to do your own thing, then that's fine as well, it's entirely up to you.

1st - 4th May - Cornish Farm Taunton, sorry but this rally is FULL.
4th - 11th May - Shrubbery Caravan & Camping Park Rousdon Lyme Regis
14th - 18th May - The Southern Motorhome Show Newbury
18th - 22nd May - Southsea Leisure Park (4 day rally) Southsea
22nd - 25th May - Hamble Primary School. Hamble. Southampton

For full details of all these rallies, go to the rally listings here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

If you wish to attend one, click on:

I want to reserve a provisional place at this Standard Rally 

Add your name to the list and then follow the booking instructions in the listing. Please do not confirm yourself until you have completed the booking with the organiser.

I look forward to meeting some of the many new members we have gained in the last few months at future rallies.

If you have anything you would like to ask before commiting yourself please PM any of the Rally staff who will be pleased to answer your questions.


----------

